
It’s official: Japan’s population is dramatically shrinking (2016) - felipemnoa
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/02/26/its-official-japans-population-is-drastically-shrinking/?utm_term=.1b9d10f5ddc6
======
informatimago
"dramatically", bullshit!

There's over population and energy restriction. It's all natural and the right
ecologic thing to adjust the population to the available resources.

If you let your country be invaded by Africans in this situation, you will get
the same fate as Africa. Instead of having a reduction of the population to
the levels sustainable naturally (about half the population in European
countries), you will get a violent decimation instead.

So the correct title should be:

It’s official: Japan’s adjusting wisely and naturally its population according
to the predictable available resources (2016)

